

Review: I bought this after selling our daughter Amanda into white slavery - avchaitanya
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN85S9-85-Inch-Ultra-120Hz/dp/B00CMEN95U/ref=sr_1_1?s=tv&srs=2530342011&ie=UTF8&qid=1386752323&sr=1-1&keywords=samsung+85+inch+tv

======
iamshs
Get out of here. Why did you even feel the need to post this, especially with
that title? Amazon is filled with these kind of reviews.

